# Endless Forgiveness



## ateters

I have been searching online for a translation of forgiveness in the biblical sense. I would like to directly translate "endless forgiveness" if possible.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## origumi

Is there any specific biblical passage you focus on?


----------



## arielipi

מחילה
סליחה
although the first is more for forgiveness IMO.
כפרה
would do too.


----------



## ateters

If I were to pick one verse I would say Psalms 65:3

"Though we are overwhelmed by our sins, _you forgive them all_."

How would you say "I am forgiven"?


----------



## arielipi

those are different, in the source its kapara, and thee is never used for self manner.
i am forgiven is 
נמחל לי
nimkhal li


----------



## origumi

ateters said:


> If I were to pick one verse I would say Psalms 65:3
> 
> "Though we are overwhelmed by our sins, _you forgive them all_."


In Psalms 65:4 (the Hebrew numbering is slightly different here) forgiveness is _kapara_ כפרה, as mentioned above.


----------



## ateters

Thank you!


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> In Psalms 65:4 (the Hebrew numbering is slightly different here) forgiveness is _kapara_ כפרה, as mentioned above.


 _kapara_ כפרה actually meaning "Atonement"?

Additional threads on the forgiveness:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1230333&highlight=forgiven
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2165497&highlight=forgiven
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2053636&highlight=forgiven
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1949933&highlight=forgiven
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1219676&highlight=forgiven
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1271862&highlight=forgiven
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1252163&highlight=forgiven


----------



## arielipi

the translation from hebrew to english is not accurate, that we know.


----------



## origumi

OsehAlyah said:


> _kapara_ כפרה actually meaning "Atonement"?


Yes. And that's why I asked for a location in the scriptures - the translation may vary. In the case of Psalm 65 Hebrew כפרה (or actually a verb based on this word) was translated to English forgiveness.


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> Yes. And that's why I asked for a location in the scriptures - the translation may vary. In the case of Psalm 65 Hebrew כפרה (or actually a verb based on this word) was translated to English forgiveness.


Thanks Origumi. Is the meaning of forgiveness derived from כפרה implicitly? Since in order to atone for someone they must first be forgiven? Or can the word כפרה actually mean forgiveness like סליחה או מחילה?


----------



## arielipi

the latter, differences are on the scale of forgiveness


----------

